# John Deere ?



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

A relative has an older John Deere 56 rear engine riding lawn mower and the engine needs to be changed. It is a 6hp tecumseh. The first replacement engine below is a 6.75 hp without the cast iron sleeve. Can this lesser expensive engine be used as a replacement?
It may need a slight modification to the mounting.
Any downside to the lesser engine besides not lasting another 30 years?
The mower is only used on a level lawn and power/torque is not a concern.


The second one is the 7hp and it resembles the current engine but they can not see spending $400 for the mower as it they do not need it to last another 30 years.

Any thoughts - good or bad?

thanks

http://www.smallenginewarehouse.com/product.asp?PN=LV195EA-361566&desc=Tecumseh%20Engine%20%206.5hp%20Vertical%207/8"x3-5/32"%20Shaft,%202%20WK%20and%203/16",%20Heavy%20Flywheel-No%20Brake,%20Remote%20Throttle




http://www.smallenginewarehouse.com/product.asp?PN=V70-125132&desc=Tecumseh%20Engine%20%207hp%20Vertical%201"x3-5/32"%20Shaft,%20Recoil%20&%20Electric%20Start,%20Fuel%20Tank,%20Muffler


----------



## Dugger52 (Mar 26, 2009)

*Your Deere*

You've got two options. One would be to go to a John Deere user site and post there. The other would be to go to the Tecumsche (didn't spell that right) site and see what their recommending for a swap. There should be a serial number and/or engine code on the engine and that would help. The biggest issue will be bolt pattern for mounting and diameter and length of the pulley shaft for proper RPM's for cutting and alignment with the drive belt. Theroitically, if you match those two up you could put a V-8 in it.

My two cents.


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

The shaft diameter and length are the same. May have to drill out one hole for the mounting but the other 3 seem to line up.


----------



## Dugger52 (Mar 26, 2009)

*followup*

Redline:
Give the drive shaft length and diamter are the same and mounting is almost the same you'd probably be fine. Without the cast iron sleeve you're looking at a significently reduced engine life but if these are older folks then seven or 10 years verses 25 may not be a big deal. Double check on the pulley attachment to make sure you can use the existing pulley and it will mount correctly. If you're reusing the carb, fuel tank etc make sure that'll work. Double check physical dimensions and make sure it'll fit where you want it to go. My recollection is that those rear end units are tight. I cannot tell if you've done this but if you can I'd double check the Techumseh site for replacements/compatability. Lot easier than finding out there was a better option. If all that works plug it in.


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

The non cast iron sleeve engine is smaller so it should fit in the space. I will have to relocate the gas tank which is not a problem. The pulley will fit the new engine also.


----------



## Dugger52 (Mar 26, 2009)

*Good to go*

Sounds to me like you're good to go


----------



## jcalvin (Feb 6, 2008)

have you checked on rebuilding what you have? it may cost the same or more, but you won't have to worry about bolt patterns lining up. you can rebuild almost anything as long as nothing is cracked on it.


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

Parts availablity is the major concern for a rebuild as this engine is no longer built. Just looking at all options before deciding.


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

"Parts availablity is the major concern "

Have you checked for the parts or just thinking that this is the probability. I have a 1975 B&S 8HP on a rototiller. Took a while to get a carb a couple of years, but the local shop got the B&S rep to research it for me. What parts are thinking new replacing or are you just figuring a total rebuild?

I can see both sides.
PS On one hand, I'm kind of surprised that a Deere came with a T engine, since I have always considered them more a "budget" or "value" product.


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

Dugger52 said:


> Sounds to me like you're good to go


The little thing is built like a tank.


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

downunder said:


> I can see both sides.
> PS On one hand, I'm kind of surprised that a Deere came with a T engine, since I have always considered them more a "budget" or "value" product.


The little tank is about 34 years old and that may be why it has a Tecumseh on it.


----------



## jcalvin (Feb 6, 2008)

Something else to consider. If the mower is that old and that hard to find parts for, is it worth the time and money to rebuild or replace the engine? Chances are that all the bearings, bushings, pulleys, blah blah blah are worn out too. If you want to fix it though. Check the internet. I have a 1968 johnson 18hp tiller handle motor that had a leaky foot. Three different boat mechanics told me that the parts are unavailable for it. I searched on the net and found the complete rebuild kit for under $20.


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

The bearings are all common sizes so they are easy to replace and find.


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

Will try it


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Redline, you state that "the shaft and length are the same". From experience with a John Deere mower I had, may I ask--are you checking the shaft diameter with a tape measure/ruler or something more accurate as in a micrometer? The reason I am asking is that John Deere had had their engine suppliers cut the output shafts down by .010" for some years and _most _of the after market engines had shafts that would not work with the original John Deere output shaft pulley(s). My 2 cents worth, David.


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

Thurman said:


> ...The reason I am asking is that John Deere had had their engine suppliers cut the output shafts down by .010" for some years and _most _of the after market engines had shafts that would not work with the original John Deere output shaft pulley(s). My 2 cents worth, David.


Did they have a special double pulley with a smaller inside diameter?


----------

